# Anyway To Get Stock Bootanimation Back?



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Flashed eclipse 1.31 anyway to get stock bootanimation back? its to pimp not to use.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Is this possible? I really want stock bootanimation back. Razr bootanimation pales in comparison.


----------



## ArthurBrazil (Oct 25, 2011)

bL33d said:


> its to pimp not to use.


I am curious as to what you mean by this?


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

He means the stock charge boot animation trumps all and he wants that back instead if any other boot animation


----------

